# 2 Rechner an einem Monitor mit Display Port



## Ghost1o2 (2. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Mein 4K Monitor hat leider nur einen Display Port Eingang und sonst nur HDMI 1.4. Ich würde allerdings gerne sowohl mein Rechner als auch das Macbook am 4K Display laufen lassen in 60FPS. Hat da jemand eine gute Idee, wie man das umsetzten kann, ohne ständig einen Stecker ziehen zu müssen?

Danke


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. August 2018)

mit einem 4k fähigen display port splitter, wobei die günstigenvon den Bewertungen eher auf 4k Unfähigkeit schließen lassen auch wenn es im produkt dabei steht bei ~100€ scheint es dann zu passen  
Rotronic ROLINE Displayport Splitter


----------



## Ghost1o2 (3. August 2018)

Mhm, ist das nicht leider genau falsch herum? 
Ich möchte meinen Gaming PC und mein Macbook beide an dem selben Bildschirm nutzen, geht das damit? Sah für mich nicht so aus, da es nur einen Eingang aber zwei Ausgänge gibt.


----------



## amdahl (3. August 2018)

Was du bräuchtest wäre ein Switch, kein Splitter: DeLOCK Displayport 1.2 Switch ab €'*'77,28 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Edit: Im Datenblatt empfiehlt der Hersteller Kabel vom PC mit maximal 1m Länge und Kabel zum Monitor mit maximal 3m Länge für "4k" Auflösung mit 60Hz.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (3. August 2018)

Nice, danke! Das ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe!


----------

